# Ford 1210



## JALaswellSr (Aug 21, 2011)

These are General questions. We have a Ford 1210 4 Wheel Drive Manual Transmission. 

Can the 4 Wheel Drive series be used with a Belly Mower?

Did they have a Hydrostatic 4 Wheel Drive? 

If so, Can the Transmissions be interchanged?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Yes! Yes! and I don't think so.


----------

